# Για μια γραμματική του νεοελληνικού επιστημονικού λόγου



## nickel (Nov 13, 2015)

Η Ανοικτή Συζήτηση πριν από τη λήξη του 10ου Συνεδρίου «Ελληνική Γλώσσα και Ορολογία», το Σάββατο 14 Νοεμβρίου 2015, στο Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου, είναι ελεύθερη για κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο και ενδιαφερομένη:

17.10
Ανοικτή συζήτηση:
*«Για μια γραμματική του νεοελληνικού επιστημονικού λόγου — Γλωσσικά και ορολογικά ζητήματα των ειδικών γλωσσών των θεματικών πεδίων που δεν καλύπτονται από τις σύγχρονες γραμματικές»*

Συντονιστής: *Θεοδόσης Τάσιος*, Ομότιμος καθηγητής ΕΜΠ
Συνομιλητές: *Άννα Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη*, Γλωσσολόγος, ομότιμη καθηγήτρια ΑΠΘ (Ειδική Εισηγήτρια)
*Μαριάννα Κατσογιάννου*, Γλωσσολόγος, καθηγήτρια Πανεπ. Κύπρου
*Θεόδωρος Μουντοκαλάκης*, Ομότιμος καθηγητής ιατρικής Πανεπ. Αθηνών
*Κώστας Βαλεοντής*, Φυσικός-Ηλεκτρονικός, πρόεδρος της ΕΛΕΤΟ
*Κώστας Ευσταθίου*, Χημικός, καθηγητής ΕΚΠΑ
*Παναγιώτης Κριμπάς*, Νομικός, αναπλ. καθηγητής ΔΠΘ
*Κωνσταντίνος Ξενοφώντος*, Λέκτορας στη διδακτική των Μαθηματικών Πανεπ. Λευκωσίας

https://www.facebook.com/HellenicSo...608075435782/1752551451641442/?type=3&fref=nf


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2015)

Δυστυχώς, αν και το θέμα της συζήτησης με ενδιαφέρει πολύ και ξέρω περίπου τους διάφορους προβληματισμούς, το πρόγραμμά μου για το Σαββατοκύριακο δεν επιτρέπει την παρουσία μου εκεί. Θα πρέπει να περιμένω τα πρακτικά ή κάποιο βίντεο. Αν πάντως βρεθείτε εκεί, κάντε μας κάποια ενημέρωση για τα σημεία που συζητήθηκαν.


----------



## sarant (Nov 14, 2015)

Βασική εισηγήτρια ήταν η Άννα Αναστασιάδη, που τόνισε την ανάγκη για μια ΓΝΕΛ, που θα αντλήσει υλικό από σώματα κειμένων όπως νομοθεσία, πανεπιστημιακά συγγράμματα κτλ (και όχι εκλαϊκευτικά άρθρα) και θα καλύψει πεδία που η γραμματική της ΝΕ τα καλύπτει ανεπαρκώς -πιο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα, οι μετοχές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2015)

Οπότε, για να το πω απλά, θα έχουμε τη γραμματική για τους πολλούς και τη γραμματική για τους μορφωμένους; Κάτι με ενοχλεί σε αυτή την ιδέα, αλλά ίσως δεν μπορώ να το διατυπώσω ακριβώς.


----------



## sarant (Nov 15, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οπότε, για να το πω απλά, θα έχουμε τη γραμματική για τους πολλούς και τη γραμματική για τους μορφωμένους; Κάτι με ενοχλεί σε αυτή την ιδέα, αλλά ίσως δεν μπορώ να το διατυπώσω ακριβώς.



Μπορεί να μην παρουσιάζω σωστά την επιχειρηματολογία, αλλά το επιχείρημα είναι ότι οι ειδικές γλώσσες διαφέρουν από τη γενική γλώσσα -και έγιναν στην καταληκτική συζήτηση τουλάχιστον δύο εισηγήσεις, μία του Π. Κριμπά για τη νομική ειδική νεοελληνική γλώσσα και μία ενός καθηγητή Χημείας για την αντίστοιχη της Χημείας. Και αν αφήσουμε απέξω τη νομική γλώσσα, ο χημικός είπε ότι στα βιβλία χημείας υπάρχει ανάγκη για μετοχές όπως "το αντιδρών" που δεν τις καλύπτει η γραμματική του Γυμνασίου. Βέβαια, και εκτός Χημείας λέμε "το κυβερνών κόμμα"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2015)

Την εποχή αυτή ασχολούμαι με ένα βιβλίο που αφορά θέματα ύπνου και μεταβατικές καταστάσεις προς και από την κατάσταση του ύπνου. Πέρα από τα όποια θέματα ειδικής ορολογίας, με ενοχλεί ότι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιώ μετοχές όπως ο κοιμώμενος (με θηλυκό, μάλιστα, η κοιμωμένη) για λέξεις απλές όπως sleeper και ο ονειρευόμενος για το dreamer (δεν μπορείς βέβαια να πεις ονειροπόλος). Ομολογουμένως, είναι η εύκολη και άμεση και κατανοητή λύση να ρίξεις μια μετοχή εκεί μέσα, αλλά το παράδειγμα αυτό (όπως και η ακλισιά/κακοκλισιά των μετοχών που ξεφεύγουν στον καθημερινό λόγο) δείχνει οι μετοχές δεν είναι δυνατόν να μείνουν περίκλειστες σε μια γραμματική του όποιου επιστημονικού λόγου.

Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι αν αποδεχόμαστε ότι οι μετοχές αποδείχτηκαν πολύ σκληρό καρύδι, είναι χρήσιμες και απαραίτητες και είναι εδώ για να μείνουν, τότε πρέπει να ενταχθούν στη συνολική γραμματική.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2015)

sarant said:


> πιο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα, οι μετοχές.



Καλημέρες. Σε σχέση με τις μετοχές είχα αναφερθεί παλιότερα στη δουλειά του Κ. Βαλεοντή:



nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, για τα τεχνικά κείμενα και άλλα, οι λόγιες μετοχές είναι απαραίτητες. Σχετικά με αυτές υπάρχει η μεστή ανακοίνωση του Κ. Βαλεοντή στο 5ο συνέδριο της ΕΛΕΤΟ, που βρίσκεται εδώ, με τίτλο _Η χρήση της μετοχής των ρημάτων της νεοελληνικής στην οροδοσία/ονοματοδοσία των ειδικών θεματικών πεδίων_.



Η απορία μου ήταν τι άλλο εκτός από απολιθώματα θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί στη γραμματική για να βοηθήσει στη λιτότητα και τη σαφήνεια του επιστημονικού λόγου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι ο επιστημονικός λόγος πρέπει να κάνει μια ειλικρινή προσπάθεια να προσαρμοστεί στη γραμματική της γλώσσας του λαού και όχι το αντίστροφο, πάντως. Η διαφορά «επιστημονικού» και «καθημερινού» λόγου δεν μπορεί, κατά την ταπεινότατη γνώμη μου, να βρίσκεται σε γραμματικές διαφορές παρά μόνο σε διαφορές λεξιλογίου. Λυπάμαι, αλλά σε αυτή την προσπάθεια εγώ δεν βλέπω παρά ένα ακόμη επεισόδιο στην προσπάθεια καθαρισμού της γλώσσας και γελοιοποίησης όσων π.χ. δεν θα κατέχουν τα μυστικά της χρήσης των θηλυκών μετοχών αορίστου στη γενική πληθυντικού.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 15, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ότι αν αποδεχόμαστε ότι οι μετοχές αποδείχτηκαν πολύ σκληρό καρύδι, είναι χρήσιμες και απαραίτητες και είναι εδώ για να μείνουν, τότε πρέπει να ενταχθούν στη συνολική γραμματική.


Ναι, αυτό περίπου ήταν το σκεπτικό. Και συμφωνώ μαζί σου, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ενταχθούν στη "συνολική" γραμματική - δηλαδή στη μία και μοναδική γραμματική της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας. Μου φαίνεται κι εμένα αρκετά κουλό να έχουμε δύο γραμματικές. Άντε στην καλύτερη να δεχτώ τη δεύτερη ως παράρτημα/συμπλήρωμα της πρώτης, όχι ως κάτι ξεχωριστό και αυθύπαρκτο. 


drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο επιστημονικός λόγος πρέπει να κάνει μια ειλικρινή προσπάθεια να προσαρμοστεί στη γραμματική της γλώσσας του λαού και όχι το αντίστροφο, πάντως.


Γιεπ, κι εγώ το ίδιο. Αλλά ενώ από τη μια ήδη το έχει κάνει και εξακολουθεί να το κάνει, από την άλλη παρουσιάζεται (ή μας παρουσιάστηκε εχθές) και αρκετά απρόθυμος να το κάνει. 

Σε ό,τι αφορά την νομική ορολογία, ο κύριος Κριμπάς τα είπε πολύ χαριτωμένα: "Θέλει και ο ρήτωρ να εντυπωσιάσει", όπως μας είπε χαρακτηριστικά, και χώνει διάφορα αρχαιοπρεπή (για να μην πω αρχαιολάγνα) φληναφήματα, λέω εγώ τώρα. Και πάλι καλά, αν ήμασταν στην Αγγλία θα κοτσάριζε και περούκα, για να μας ψαρώσει έτι περισσότερο. 

Σε ό,τι αφορά την ορολογία των θετικών επιστημών, γενικά τα όσα ακούστηκαν ήταν από εύστοχα έως ανεκτά. Όταν όμως ο κύριος Ευσταθίου ανέφερε ότι κατά τη γνώμη του αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι περισσότερες ώρες αρχαίων ελληνικών στα σχολεία, έστω και εις βάρος των θετικών επιστημών, μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα κάγκελο και αναφώνησα αυθορμήτως "Έλεος!" (ευτυχώς δεν ακούστηκε).
Ήδη τα παιδιά υφίστανται (sic) πάρα πολλές ώρες αρχαίων ελληνικών κτγμ*. Νέα ελληνικά χρειάζεται να μάθουν, όχι αρχαία. Ο λόγιος και ο επιστημονικός λόγος για τον οποίο μιλάμε αποτελεί τμήμα της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας, όχι της αρχαίας. Να μάθουν και αρχαία, βεβαίως! Αλλά λιγότερα, όχι περισσότερα - και κυρίως με διαφορετικό τρόπο, πιο εύληπτα, πιο ελκυστικά, πιο μεταδοτικά. 
Μας μίλησε η κυρία Αναστασιάδη για έναν νέο τρόπο διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων στο γυμνάσιο με έμφαση στην ετυμολογία και τη συσχέτιση με τα νέα ελληνικά, ο οποίος εφαρμόζεται πειραματικά προς το παρόν, και ανέφερε ότι τα παιδιά ενθουσιάζονται με αυτήν την προσέγγιση. Μακάρι.

Ο κύριος Ευσταθίου ξεκίνησε την ομιλία του αναφέροντας το ανέκδοτο με τον πρωτοετή φοιτητή που όταν άκουσε στο εργαστήριο ότι ρίχνουμε το αντιδραστήριο στάγδην, ρώτησε ποιο αντιδραστήριο είναι αυτό το στάγδην. Από εκεί ορμώμενος (να την η μετοχή! και ούτε καν σε επιστημονικό λόγο! χα!) μας είπε ότι οι φοιτητές δεν είναι σε θέση να αντιληφθούν όχι την ορολογία, αλλά ούτε καν την γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται στις επιστήμες, και δεν ξέρουν ούτε να κλίνουν σωστά τους όρους. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχει δίκιο, αλλά το ανεκδοτάκι το θεωρώ διασκεδαστικό μεν, ακατάλληλο δε ως παράδειγμα. Ένας φοιτητής ήταν όλος κι όλος, οι υπόλοιποι μπορεί και να το κατάλαβαν το στάγδην, αλλά κι αν δεν το κατάλαβαν δεν θα ήταν επειδή δεν είχαν διδαχτεί αρχαία: δεν νομίζω ότι η λέξη "στάγδην" υπάρχει στον Όμηρο ή στους αρχαίους τραγικούς, δηλαδή σε αυτά που διδασκόμαστε στο σχολείο (διότι στο σχολείο τα παιδιά δεν μαθαίνουν να χρησιμοποιούν τα αρχαία, απλώς αναλύουν κείμενα). Εξάλλου όπως είπε κι ο ίδιος ο κύριος Ευσταθίου, ο φοιτητής θα μπορούσε να συνδυάσει στο μυαλό του την "σταγόνα" με το "τροχάδην" (και με το φύρδην μίγδην θα πρόσθετα εγώ) και να βγάλει το συμπέρασμα, μέσα από τα νέα ελληνικά, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ανατρέχει στα αρχαία.

Η δε κυρία Αναστασιάδη περιέγραψε συνοπτικά (ή όχι και τόσο συνοπτικά) τα περιεχόμενα της γραμματικής, η οποία βεβαίως θα έχει μετοχές μέσα, και φτάνοντας στην δοτική, είπε ότι βέβαια δεν θα προσθέσουν και την δοτική ως μια επιπλέον κλίση, αλλά ότι ορισμένες εκφράσεις της αρχαίας ή της καθαρεύουσας θα θεωρηθεί ότι χρησιμοποιούνται αυτούσιες ως έχουν. Καμιά αντίρρηση, αλλά γιατί παραχαϊδεύουμε τις μετοχές και μας ενοχλεί να τις λέμε ουσιαστικά, ενώ αφήνουμε την έρμη τη δοτική απ' έξω ως απολίθωμα; 
Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα θέμα κι έτσι κι αλλιώς. Μου αρκεί να ξέρω να τα χρησιμοποιώ όλ' αυτά, κι ας τα λένε ουσιαστικά, μετοχές ή κουρκουμπίνια, λίγο με νοιάζει. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως πόσο σκόπιμο είναι ένα τέτοιο πόνημα.
Ίσως επειδή δεν είμαι γλωσσολόγος. :)



Spoiler



*Τόσο από τη σκοπιά του ανθρώπου που δουλεύει με τη γλώσσα και που με δύο μόνο χρόνια αρχαίων στο λύκειο έχει καταφέρει να γνωρίζει και να χειρίζεται (ελπίζω, πιστεύω, φαντάζομαι) πολύ καλά τα νέα ελληνικά όσο και από τη σκοπιά της μητέρας παιδιού του γυμνασίου, θεωρώ ότι οι ώρες των αρχαίων είναι υπερβολικά πολλές, ενώ οι ώρες π.χ. της γυμναστικής υπερβολικά λίγες και ενώ λείπουν άλλα πράγματα κτγμ απαραίτητα, όπως η εκπαίδευση στην αναζήτηση πληροφορίας, η εξάσκηση στην προφορική δημόσια έκφραση, ο τρόπος εκπόνησης μιας εργασίας, η ουσιαστική σεξουαλική διαπαιδαγώγηση που να μην περιορίζεται σε θέματα "προστασίας" και "υγιεινής", κ.ά. Αυτή η αρχαιολαγνεία αλλά και η εμμονή με την γλώσσα, ιδίως δε την γραπτή γλώσσα εις βάρος της προφορικής, μέχρι και που με τρομάζει ώρες-ώρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2015)

«Στάγδην» λοιπόν, επειδή και ο «ρήτωρ» θέλει να εντυπωσιάσει.

Κανονικά, εδώ έχουν τελειώσει τα επιχειρήματα, και μάλιστα όχι σταγόνα σταγόνα. Όμως η πραγματικότητα είναι εδώ, παρούσα. ;) Και προφανώς, τούτων λεχθέντων, :) θέλει τον χειρισμό της, όχι για εντυπωσιασμούς, όμως.

Πάντως μου αφήνει πολύ δυσάρεστη γεύση όταν διαβάζω πως στη σημερινή εποχή αποδεχόμαστε τη διδασκαλία των «αρχαίων» {μα ποιών «αρχαίων», επιτέλους;} ως πιο σημαντική από τη διδασκαλία των θετικών γνώσεων και όταν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να βάλουμε νερό στο κρασί μας για να μπορεί ο επαρχιακός χασοδίκης να αγορεύει εντυπωσιοθηρικά (που σημαίνει, ας το καταλάβουμε αυτό, ότι το πόπολο δεν θα καταλαβαίνει τι λέει και θα θαυμάζει, θα εντυπωσιάζεται --όχι από το περιεχόμενο, αλλά από τη μορφή και τη μούχλα των απολιθωμάτων στα λόγια του).


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μας μίλησε η κυρία Αναστασιάδη για έναν νέο τρόπο διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων στο γυμνάσιο με έμφαση στην ετυμολογία και τη συσχέτιση με τα νέα ελληνικά, ο οποίος εφαρμόζεται πειραματικά προς το παρόν, και ανέφερε ότι τα παιδιά ενθουσιάζονται με αυτήν την προσέγγιση.



Μέχρι να ανέβει και κάποιο βιντεάκι και να έχουμε κι εμείς μια καλύτερη εικόνα για όσα ειπώθηκαν, σπεύδω να καταθέσω το ενδιαφέρον μου για την παραπάνω είδηση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2015)

O Πάνος Παναγιωτόπουλος είπε μόλις τώρα στην εκπομπή του Μπογδάνου στον Σκάι ότι πρέπει να διδασκόμαστε αρχαία στο σχολείο γιατί μόνο έτσι θα ξέραμε ότι το _οισο-_ στον _οισοφάγο_ είναι από τον μέλλοντα _οίσω_ του ρήματος _φέρω_. Εντυπωσιάστηκα. Πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσες να ξέρεις τι είναι ο οισοφάγος, τι σημαίνει και πού βρίσκεται αν δεν ξέρεις τον αρχαίο μέλλοντα του _φέρω_;


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2015)

nickel said:


> O Πάνος Παναγιωτόπουλος είπε μόλις τώρα στην εκπομπή του Μπογδάνου στον Σκάι ότι πρέπει να διδασκόμαστε αρχαία στο σχολείο γιατί μόνο έτσι θα ξέραμε ότι το _οiσο-_ στον _οισοφάγο_ είναι από τον μέλλοντα _οίσω_ του ρήματος _φέρω_. Εντυπωσιάστηκα. Πώς αλλιώς θα μπορούσες να ξέρεις τι είναι ο οισοφάγος, τι σημαίνει και πού βρίσκεται αν δεν ξέρεις τον αρχαίο μέλλοντα του _φέρω_;



Δυο «γίγαντες» μονοιάσανε και θα τους γλωσσοφάμε! 

Έλεος, που θα μας κάνουν και γλωσσικά μαθήματα οι ημιξερόλες τηλεμαϊντανοί! 
Οι κομμένες κεφαλές πολλά σκούζουνε, μα σώμα πού θα βρούνε;


----------

